# Nina - WE HAVE BABIES - LOTS OF PICS



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2011)

So Nina went into heat 10/13/2011.
She is heat again today, 20 days.
How long will she stay in heat?  Will she still be in heat tomorrow?

Here is my issue.  Our middle son's birthday is today and we are going for a Steak dinner.  Then the family is heading to my Oldest son's first college Jazz Concert.  

While I would love to say sorry, got to take Ninna to meet her man, I think divorce would quickly follow or perhaps even death.    Let me know your thought?

EDITED - See Later POST - It is 11/20 and she is off to see Murrey.
EDITED - See Later POST - It is 11/23 and Nina is home from her trip.
EDITED - See Post 19 on Pg. 2 - Yesterday 12/10/2011, should have been Nina's next Heat cycle, based on her previous cycles.  She has not shown any signs of coming into heat.  Going to wait another 10 days and then consider doing a blood pregnancy test.
EDITED - See Post #24 on Pg 3 - 11/27/2011 - Drew blood and shipped it off to BioTracking for pregnancy test.
EDITED - See Post #30 on Pg 3 - 11/28/2011 - Nina has missed another heat cycle.  So if she is not pregnant, I guess I will wait until next year or try to force her with a Buck.  I am sure hopeful that she is pregnant.
EDITED - See Post #34 on Pg 4 - 1/4/2012 - BioTracking report received, Nina is confirmed Pregnant.
EDITED - See Post #43 on PG 5 - 1/6/2012 - Updated Photos
EDITED - See Post #53 on PG 6 - 2/9/2012 - Updated Photos
EDITED - See Post #56 on Pg 6 - 2/27/2012 - Updated Photos - Day #97
EDITED - See Post #82 on Pg 9 - 3/17/2012 - Updated Photos - Hair Cut - Day #117
EDITED - See Post #89 on Pg 9 - 4/1/2012 - Updated Photos - Day #132
EDITED - See Post #94 on Pg 10 - 4/14/2012 - Updated Photos - Day #145


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2011)

Some goats are in heat 24 hours, some 3 days.  It depends on the goat.  But she will be back in heat in 20 - 21 days, so why worry?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 1, 2011)

It doesn't take long like an hour right? Do you have time to make a quick run before dinner??


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> It doesn't take long like an hour right? Do you have time to make a quick run before dinner??


I suggested that and my wife respond, I guess that defines your priorities.  Ouch.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Some goats are in heat 24 hours, some 3 days.  It depends on the goat.  But she will be back in heat in 20 - 21 days, so why worry?


I think I am going to wait.  I did the math, if she were bred now, she would be due 4 days after I am out of town for 4 days and 3 nights.  I think that is cutting it to close.  If I wait, she will be heat when around 11/20 which is a weekend and I can plan her date.[


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2011)

Good call!     Everybody wins.  Of course, now she will be in heat ON Thanksgiving, because she is a GOAT!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Sorry for laughing, but I can picture the look on your wifes face.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 20, 2011)

Well Today is 11/20 and as of this morning, Nina is not showing any signs of heat.  However, the last two times, she has been very calm about it and I only knew becasue my Whether was mounting her and she was flagging her tail around.  But it only lasted for one day and it was over.  

So, I am taking her this morning after church to meet up with her new best friend Murrey .

We will visit with the breeder for a couple of hours and see how things go.  If they do not get the job done, the breeder agreed to let her stay for a couple of days.  I sure hope this works, I really want her to have babies, but if it doesn't then I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd recommend you go ahead and leave her for the few days.  Just because you see the deed 'done' doesn't mean it will 'take'...it depends on where in the heat cycle she is.  If the breeder truly doesn't mind her staying, it will only increase your chances of a successful breeding.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have only taken a goat to be bred one time.  She is a LaMancha and all the rest of mine are boers and kikos and I wanted her bred to a LaMancha buck, hoping to get one more dairy goat.   The plan was drop her off on the weekend and pick her up the next weekend after she was bred.  We didn't know if it woudl be one week or three.  I was going to drop her off Saturday evening.  When I woke up Saturday mornign she was in a screaming, tail wagging, please please please I NEED a man heat.  

We put Jaz in the truck and took her over that morning.  She hopped down out of the truck and I was holding her while the breeder let her buck out.  This was in her driveway.    Zim (the buck) walked right up to her, sniffed her.  He backed off and perfumed himself then got right to business.  We left them in her small pen by her driveway and went out for lunch.  We came and got her two hours later.  5 months later we have two perfect little LaMancha doelings.  

If you know she is in heat, then a few hours should do it.  If she is a first timer, I would have her stay a few days.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I hope she likes him and he likes her so you can have some goat kids !!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 20, 2011)

Well we got there around 11:00 am.  
Nina hoped out of the truck and we walked to Murrey's pen and she went in.  He was very interested, but she was not interested.  We waited about an hour.  She kept peeing and then she started rubbing over him, but no breeding.  I am thinking she was not ready.  The breeder said we could leave her there.  I trust the breeder, so I left her there.  I am going to pick her up Wednesday evening.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 21, 2011)

Breeder emailed me last night and again this morning.  Murrey and Nina are very fond of each other.  Everything going well.  Unfortunately, she can not see them from her house, so she will most likely not see the act, but I am hopeful that given a few days, everything will go well and in the spring, we will have some kids.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 23, 2011)

We went and picked up Nina tonight.  She is home and doing great.  

Murrey was not happy that we took her out of his enclosure.  

Now we wait 19 days and see if she comes into heat again..........


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday 12/10/2011, should have been Nina's next Heat cycle, based on her previous cycles.  She has not shown any signs of coming into heat.  Going to wait another 10 days and then consider doing a blood pregnancy test.

For those of you who have drawn blood, where do you draw from, the leg or the jugular?

Next question, assuming that Nina is pregnant, lets talk Nutrition and Supplements.  She has free choice alfalfa / orchard grass mix hay.  She has been getting grain once per day.  What do you feed your pregnant does?

Also supplements, what do you provide them and on what schedule up to and including the pregnancy?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I would add a picture of Nina and her friend.

Nina





Murray (most of his babies end up with spots)


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 11, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Thought I would add a picture of Nina and her friend.
> 
> Nina
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/wNina_20111125_Side.jpg
> ...


she is beautiful and he is happy 

sorry, he is a good looking buck


  hope she is bred


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 12, 2011)

Threeboys, I draw blood from the jugular.  And I just met a large animal vet that's in Thurmont yesterday. She went to vet school with my good friend.  I don't know which practice she works for, but I think it's another woman vet and apparently they go all over that area, from WV to Chambersburg, PA!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 12, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Threeboys, I draw blood from the jugular.  And I just met a large animal vet that's in Thurmont yesterday. She went to vet school with my good friend.  I don't know which practice she works for, but I think it's another woman vet and apparently they go all over that area, from WV to Chambersburg, PA!


That is awesome.  My Large Animal vet is a woman and she has other vets that work with her and most often they are also female.  I really like her a lot.  She is great, always available and very helpful.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I did it.  I drew her blood for the pregnancy test.  First stick, hit the jugular and it was over like that.  She was a great patient.  Mailing it off tomorrow to BioTracking.


----------



## elevan (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Well I did it.  I drew her blood for the pregnancy test.  First stick, hit the jugular and it was over like that.  She was a great patient.  Mailing it off tomorrow to BioTracking.


  Great job! That's a great skill to have.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Job!  Congratulations.

Hoping Nina is pregnant.

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2011)

So her blood test was shipped yesterday.  

But also, she should have come back into heat and she has not.  Really hoping she is pregnant.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So her blood test was shipped yesterday.
> 
> But also, she should have come back into heat and she has not.  Really hoping she is pregnant.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so excited!!!!!!  

Just received email from BioTracking.  Nina is most definitely pregnant.  Best $14 ever spent.  That was the total cost for the Test, shipping and the needle / collection tube.

So she was with Murrey November 20 - 23rd.  So based on the the gestation claculator Rolls posted, she is due around April 19.  

Yippee!!   

Our oldest child is 19 and the youngest is 12.  I forgot what it was like to be expecting!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

WOOT !!! Yah !!!! SHE IS !!!


----------



## wannacow (Jan 4, 2012)

I need to draw blood from mine too.  I keep putting it off.  I don't know why though, I was a phlebotomist for 6 yrs and a paramedic for 17!  :/  You made me braver, but maybe next weekend.  I have the tubes and needles.  There is nothing stopping me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I might try and test my betty but, I'm pretty positive she is bred.  I can't decide if its a waste of money or not.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 4 that I want to know if they are bred. I need to order supplies but I also need to test for CAE and CL.
I know that biotracking does CAE but where do I send for the CL test?

CONGRATS!!!! TBC that is great news!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have 4 that I want to know if they are bred. I need to order supplies but I also need to test for CAE and CL.
> I know that biotracking does CAE but where do I send for the CL test?
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! TBC that is great news!!!


BioTracking has a partnership with the Either University of Washington or Washington XXX school.  For an extra $10, they will send your same blood sample on for CL testing.  Go to their website, you can get a start kit of needles, etc along with nicely written instructions.   That is what I did.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 4, 2012)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I need to draw blood from mine too.  I keep putting it off.  I don't know why though, I was a phlebotomist for 6 yrs and a paramedic for 17!  :/  You made me braver, but maybe next weekend.  I have the tubes and needles.  There is nothing stopping me.


No waiting, just do it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed for the added info I will be ordering them when I get paid.


----------



## wannacow (Jan 4, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why I'm being such a chicken!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Took some updated Photos Yesterday...

Right Side  Left Photo is One Day after visiting the Buck and Right Photo is 46 Days Gestation









Nina from Back Again Left 1 Day and Right 46 Days Gestation








Photo from Above (Did not have Day 1 Pic, this is her on Day 46)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Feeding - What is the norm....

She gets Free Choice High which is Alfalfa / Orachard Grass mixed.
I typically do not feed grain, becasue my goats and sheep are all plenty chuncky.  However, with Nina, I started given her about 4 cups of Goat Grain (16%) once a day about 2 months before I attempted to breed her.  Does this sound good?  Keep it up all the way through her pregnancy and after she delivers?

Also Shots / Supplements.  Now that she is definitely pregnant, what shots / supplements should I give and when?

Edited to add that she has not received and vacination since being here either.  So I have been reading about CDT, should I do that and if so when?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

AFter she kids, depending on how many kids she has and if you are milking her, she will need more grain than that, divided into two feedings a day, or other things added to the grain. 

we do 3 or 4 cups of grain
a cup of beet pulp dried
a cup of whole corn 


twice a day.  I ofcourse don't just throw in a cup of each right away after they kid, I slowly start adding, so they are on full ration in a couple weeks time. 

befor kidding they are getting 3 to 4 cups of grain once a day.

If the doe is nursing a set of triplets I try to give her more than the above ration. 

She is looking good, 

congrats.


----------



## cindyg (Jan 6, 2012)

20kids, this is the first time I've seen you reference beet pulp, something I've been giving my goats for a while now.  You say dried, do you mean you just give them the pellets?  I've been soaking mine before giving them, as I was told at the feed store that it was dangerous to give them dry, that they would puff up in the stomach, but it's hard in the winter to soak them as they then freeze.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)

I am hiding because I'm going to admit that I don't measure our goat's grain.  I know how much a goat 'needs' in theory, but I feed 20 or so does at a time in the general population pen, and they 'share' 2 - 1 gallon scoops of grain (sweet feed, corn, and goat chow mixed together, top dressed with mineral, kelp, and probiotic powder), plus several flakes of alfalfa.
The dry / young goats get 'a scoop or two' split amoung them.

I watch their condition....if they look too fat, they go to 'fat girl pen' and go on a hay only diet.  If they look too skinny, they get pulled into a stall for extra alfalfa.

All does being milked get the same grain mix in the feeder on the stand.  They get to eat for as long as I'm milking.

Not horribly scientific...but it's how we do it.

As far as shots, 5 wks before they kid I give BoSe (because I know we need it) and CDT.  I give another shot of BoSe 2wks pre kidding.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 6, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I am hiding because I'm going to admit that I don't measure our goat's grain.  I know how much a goat 'needs' in theory, but I feed 20 or so does at a time in the general population pen, and they 'share' 2 - 1 gallon scoops of grain (sweet feed, corn, and goat chow mixed together, top dressed with mineral, kelp, and probiotic powder), plus several flakes of alfalfa.
> The dry / young goats get 'a scoop or two' split amoung them.
> 
> I watch their condition....if they look too fat, they go to 'fat girl pen' and go on a hay only diet.  If they look too skinny, they get pulled into a stallave  for extra alfalfa.
> ...


That is how I am feeding too, my two new girls have been here since the first and I still think they are looking rough and skinny. My last two are from the same previous owner and they look good and coats shiny. Any advice that can be given would be of great help.
here are pics of them here.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=190212#p190212


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

So what exactly is BOSE?

Looking at the Jeffers Website, I don't see a product called BoSe.  Please help.


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 6, 2012)

BoSe is Selenium/vitamin E


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 7, 2012)

It's injectable Selenium / Vitamin E and is vet RX only.
We're in a selenium deficient area.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's injectable Selenium / Vitamin E and is vet RX only.
> We're in a selenium deficient area.


Thanks!  That explains why I can not find it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 9, 2012)

Here she is Day #80  Let me know if you thinking looking good, bad or just OK.  I think she is looking good.  I tried to get the private parts picture, but she would not cooperate.  Her udder is just starting to grow.  Her teats are a nice size.  Think I will have no problem milking her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Nina is a very nice looking goat.  Very good picrures.  She does have nice looking teats.  I think she is going to have a great udder.  Nice and straight with very milkable teats.   She a a pretty girl.  It looks like her pregnancy is progressing nicely.  

You can give her Selenium Tablets crushed up with some Vitamin E capsules melted in hot water and mixed in with molasses.  It works just as well as a shot. (You would need to give her 1000 mg. of Selenium and about 8 capsules of Vitamin E.) 

Or you can buy Selenium/Vitamin E gel.  (you can order it from Jeffers or Hoegger or ENasco.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 10, 2012)

My goats LOVE the gel. Once one gets it, she runs to the others getting theirs and tries to steal it. I think next time I will squirt the dose on some bread and feed it that way. It's much less stressful on you and the goats over a shot. Good luck!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2012)

Day #97 - *WARNING* there is a picture of her private parts if you scroll down.






Her Udder is coming in nicely.  So far, nice and even as it grows.









Her private parts.  So in this picture, the bump on her right is baby, correct?  Her rumen is on her left correct?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Her private parts.  So in this picture, the bump on her right is baby, correct?  Her rumen is on her left correct?


I thought it was the other way around but, may be wrong.  :/


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe rumen is on the goat's left side and baby on the right.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I believe rumen is on the goat's left side and baby on the right.


hmm... oppsie?  Sorry! Me fault!  

oh well. We mess up sometimes don't we?


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why I say "I believe it is ...... "  Because I get confused on that everytime, I get my left mixed up with the goat's left when I am facing them.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumen is on the left, baby is on the right. Although on our doe towards the end we could see and feel babies on the right and left, lol. But the rumen is always on the left side.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

BTW,  Nina has some nice looking teats.  They hand straight down.   And they have a good size to them.   They look like they will be nice and 'milkable'.   Which. as you probably know, means you won't have to point them at the milk pail and you won't have to have tiny hands come milking time.  YAY Nina!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

looking good, she looks like she is for sure carrying twins.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> looking good, she looks like she is for sure carrying twins.


Yeah - I am really hoping for twin doelings and with spots .  

I want to keep at least one if she has a doe.  I have tried and tried to find some nice nubians around here.  They are either $300 - $500 or the farm does not test for CL or CAE.  I contacted two breeders and have not heard back from either of them after the first contact.  Both of them asked if I intended to show and I said no and the one basically said, we sell show goats.  I thougth OK then.  I have a lot of people ask to purchase her babies and they are not even born yet.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the photo updates. Very nice idea. Nina was bred around the same time as one of my does, Fred. Looks like we'll both be going crazy outside in the barn at the same time!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

It has been beautiful the last fiew days.  Her is Ms. Nina lounging and showing off her belly.  And of course her adorable face.










And here are the two boys that insist on attention.  They are starved for attention.


----------



## nomad (Mar 14, 2012)

Very 'cute' goats indeed!

They all look to be camera worthy!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 14, 2012)

Heya. I know of somebody over by Smithsburg MD that is breeding Nubians. And she has reasonable prices.  I was going to buy one of hers before we cut back to smaller goats.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Heya. I know of somebody over by Smithsburg MD that is breeding Nubians. And she has reasonable prices.  I was going to buy one of hers before we cut back to smaller goats.


Can you PM me her contact information?

I am really interested in AdoptAPitBulls LaMancha doeling.  Need to convince my wife......


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very cute!  Love seeing the big bellies all spread out on the ground!  I have two girls that are due the same time as Nina, one was bred Nov 17 and the other Nov 20.  Nina is quite a bit bigger than my Daisy is, but about the same size as Sara.  I'm thinking atleast twins in there.  Do you have any new pics of her udder?

Love the boys too!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just wondering,  ThreeBoysChicks.  Are you going to be able to handle Nina's delivery? I have this picture stuck in my head of your wife calmly standing by reminding you to breath and dabbing your forehead with a towel, when you start leaping up and down with excitement each time Nina delivers a baby.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

She is not going to like me this weekend.  I plan to give her a baby cut / trim.  Trim her hooves and give her a CDT shot.  I don't know if has ever had a CDT shot, so I am going to give her one now and then one in 30 days which will be right before she delivers.  After her trim, I plan to do another round of pictures.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

Baby cut.   She will be fine.   CD/T is good.   She will love you just the same.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is the funny thing.  My oldest son is a freshman at Shepherd University.  He has informed me that he and 7 of his friends are coming home the weekend after she delivers to see the babies.  He was giving my wife and I a warning so that we are preapred to feed them and have places for them to sleep.  

Queen - I will be fine.  I have been around cows and horses giving bearth.  But, I do worry about Nina.  That goat is a real lover and I would be really sad if something happened to her.  But I am blessed with an excellent Large Animal Vet who knows she is expecting and has never let me down yet when I have had an emergency.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 14, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come on by and have a look. Because no one can "just look"...and seriously, I'm getting too attached!!


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Our little goat didn't seem to notice her CDT.  Was more upset about being restrained.  The baby hair cut was a rodeo... still only half done.  She forgave me and got over it all pretty quick.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is she used to eating at the milking stand?  I gave my girls their dinner and while they were eating they got their shave jobs.  Then the next night while eating they got their CDT and BoSe shots.  Neither one of them even lifted their heads up.  I have a thread somewhere that has pics of my girls after their trims.  It's titled Fanov8's kidding thread.  Hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2012)

She eats her grain in the milk stand all the time.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 15, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Here is the funny thing.  My oldest son is a freshman at Shepherd University.  He has informed me that he and 7 of his friends are coming home the weekend after she delivers to see the babies.  He was giving my wife and I a warning so that we are preapred to feed them and have places for them to sleep.
> 
> Queen - I will be fine.  I have been around cows and horses giving bearth.  But, I do worry about Nina.  That goat is a real lover and I would be really sad if something happened to her.  But I am blessed with an excellent Large Animal Vet who knows she is expecting and has never let me down yet when I have had an emergency.


Nina won't let you down.  She will be a perfect mom.  You son sounds like you.  But maybe he is also looking for a home cooked meal?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 15, 2012)

You know I'm about 15 min from Shepherd.  If that boy needs to feel a touch of 'home life' he can come scoop my barn.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 15, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You know I'm about 15 min from Shepherd.  If that boy needs to feel a touch of 'home life' he can come scoop my barn.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

Nina had a spa day.  She got a pedicure and a baby trim.  She was excellent on the stand while I did it all.  So of course, had to take some pictures.  I keep thinking she is not that big, until i look at the pictures and compare to her earlier pictures.  Here she is Day #117, 33 days to go.  She is never a fan of the photo with her tail up.  Today, while I was out at the barn, she was laying down and making growning noises and she would look around at her belly.   I guess if I had a kid or kids in my belly it would not be the most comfortable thing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 17, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, ThreeBoysChicks,  Spa day, eh. Nice job on the trim.  Nina is really looking big.  Looks like she is doing great.  She has some really milkable teats there.  Her udder is developing nicely too.   One month to go and she is going to be a mommy!   I think she is going to have twins.  She has one big tummy.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 17, 2012)

lol, but you forgot to let her pick a color & paint her toenails


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> lol, but you forgot to let her pick a color & paint her toenails


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 18, 2012)

No they are painted.  She went all natural with the Mud color.  Althought it has not rained now for several days, so things are starting to dry out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> No they are painted.  She went all natural with the Mud color.  Althought it has not rained now for several days, so things are starting to dry out.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 1, 2012)

It was a very nice today, so we took some updated pictures.  It is Day #132.  It seems that her belly has dropped.  She was sticking out more on the sides than she is now.  Her udder continues to grow and so far looks like it will be nice.  I have felt movement / kicking.  So when should I seperate her from the others?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 1, 2012)

You don't want to separate her too early because she may become stressed or depressed being all alone. I'd wait until the "boom", and then I'd only pen her up at night. Since you know her due date, you'll have a window of a few days to be able to tell the changes in her body. And if she goes ahead and kids without you having time to separate her, that's OK. Just take her and her kids into the pen at that time. The pen is more of a mom and baby bonding time than anything else. Since you have a small herd, I'd not worry too much about other animals messing with her.

You should also see much more of a "drop" right before she kids. Her hips will look like they're going to poke through the skin. 

I think she'll go right around day 150 for you. Hopefully she won't listen to "doe code" and make you wait forever!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually want to seperate her because she lives in a shared field with our two draft horses.  If she were to have her babies out where the horses could access them, they may step on them or hurt them acicdentally.

I plan to seperate her along with Yogi (our whether Nigerian and her best friend).  When Nina came here, becasue I was introduce her in to a herd of three, I decided to house her and Yogi together for a couple of weeks and then turn them out together.  It worked.  Nina and Yogi are best buds and usually always together.

He does not understand why he can not come in and get on the milk stand like she does.  Last week, I actually let him in and he jumped write up there.  Unfortunately, he did not get any grain, instead he got a good scratch behind his ears, which he loves.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't see why Yogi can't have a little treat up on the milk stand like some apple or orange.  It's good that he gets up there.  That will prime him for hoof trims and procedures like maybe shots.  And you can wash him and groom him up there as well.

Nina is looking great.  You can separate her about 3 or 4 days before she kids.  Since you know her date, that would be a good time for her as she will start to be pretty uncomfortable.  It will also give you time to get her used to a kidding stall if you plan to use one.  

If Yogi is a wether, you can keep them together after she kids, but if he isn't and you plan to milk you will need to separate the two as he will "flavor" the milk some and it can get to taste kind of buckee...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I don't see why Yogi can't have a little treat up on the milk stand like some apple or orange.  It's good that he gets up there.  That will prime him for hoof trims and procedures like maybe shots.  And you can wash him and groom him up there as well.
> 
> Nina is looking great.  You can separate her about 3 or 4 days before she kids.  Since you know her date, that would be a good time for her as she will start to be pretty uncomfortable.  It will also give you time to get her used to a kidding stall if you plan to use one.
> 
> If Yogi is a wether, you can keep them together after she kids, but if he isn't and you plan to milk you will need to separate the two as he will "flavor" the milk some and it can get to taste kind of buckee...


Yogi is a wether, so I plan to keep them together until she kids and then see how she does.  I my goal is after two weeks, to pen up the babies over night and milk her in the morning.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 15, 2012)

Day #145 - We are getting close.  Gave Nina her final baby cut Saturday and took some more pictures.  She appears to have dropped.  She has been having some discharge and has been pawing at the ground.  I have been penning her up at night starting Saturday night.  She is doing very well.  Her ligaments are very loose, but her udder is not that big, so I don't think she is that close.  Her is udder is bigger today than it was in the photo.  Tonight, Sunday, she was very loving in her kidding stall.  I was sitting on a bucket and she was licking my arm, hands, legs, anything she could.  She has never done that before.  And she was very pushy to be rubbed.  I turned on the heat lamp, just in case she decides to kid over night.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2012)

This morning, her udder is larger.  Not a boom, but larger.  She ate her feed no problem.  She is such a sweety.  She give me those puppy dog eyes as if to say, aren't you going to sit here with me for a while?  I drove to the office today.  The boys will check on her when they get home from school at 2:45 pm.


----------



## wannacow (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 16, 2012)

Five days to go.  I can hardly wait!   I want to see her babies.  She will probably kid RIGHT on time at 4 in the afternoon.  Are you going to be home all day, that day?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## fanov8 (Apr 16, 2012)

.  The anticipation nearly killed me while waiting for Daisy!  Of course she kidded on day 147 and here it is day 153 for Sara and she looks miserable!  Good luck!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

Come on, Nina, your dad is impatient!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 17, 2012)

I am very calm.  This morning she was very content.  She ate her morning feed.  Her Udder has increased over the last 24 hours, but still no boom.  Her ligaments are still pretty firm.  I am thinking another day or so for sure.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 17, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Five days to go.  I can hardly wait!   I want to see her babies.  She will probably kid RIGHT on time at 4 in the afternoon.  Are you going to be home all day, that day?


Yes I am working from home Thursday and Friday.  If I think she is close I will also work from home tomorrow Wednesday.


----------



## RPC (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see what she gives you....Good luck!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

I have waited for this day for years.  Nina is an amazing animals as are all of God's Creation...   Nina did it all on her own.  They were dried off and happy.  I have dipped their cords this morning and Nina ate her morning feed.


So last night, I went out and she ate her feed right up, she modelled her udder for me.  I was thinking, that looks pretty boom to me, but she was acting normal.  And there was no discharge.










This morning I go out and she is looking all calm and then I thought, wait, she looks skinny. 






And then I look over along the wall and there they are.  She called them and they went right to her.






Are you ready for this.  My Nina gave me twin doelings.  No spots that I have found, but I am ok with that.  Very healthy little girls.  I have checked no less than five times because I am amazed that they are twin girls.  


So with out further delay, here they are.  Right now, the lighter colored one is Doe 1 and the black one is Doe 2.  And they are not for sale. 






















They have both nursed.









Nina is an excellent mother and doing great.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2012)

Not even if someone offered you $10.000?


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful girls!  Glad to hear it went on without incident.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats on the new little girls. They are very cute. Glad they have long legs or they might trip over their ears. Just kidding.  I love seeing babies and am so jealous. I have to wait a while longer and not sure how long since the breeder can't tell me when she saw mine in with the bucks. Hope only about a month.  Keep the pictures coming. Love to see happy endings.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh - Also - I checked.  Both have only 2 teats and look normal.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Not even if someone offered you $10.000?


It might be tempting, but I doubt it.  I know I will not be able to keep every baby that is born here, but these are the first and they are girls and I wanted some more Does.  So it works.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!   I got online this morning and had to take a double take when I read your title on the thread!   Just goes to show that with all the preparation and watching and waiting you just never know when they are going to surprise you and have them without you.    They are beautiful!  I love the light colored one and her white patch on her side.  Of course the dark one is adorable too!  Twin doelings and keepers, Nina did a great job!


----------



## wannacow (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!  Looks like she's being a perfect mom! I know you've waited a long time for these kids!


----------



## dhansen (Apr 18, 2012)

Question....What is the "color" of the light girl?  I have a buckling that color that I want to register and I don't know what to call the color. Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Question....What is the "color" of the light girl?  I have a buckling that color that I want to register and I don't know what to call the color. Thanks


I don't know the color, but will be wanting that answer also.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so happy for you! They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 18, 2012)

They are both very cute.   Congerats!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 18, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!  Congrats!  I'm quite jealous, seeing as how I am 3 for 3 with bucklings!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations!  They are beautiful!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

I just went and checked on them.  Nina and her girls were chilling.  I sat on my bucket and Nina came over to see me.  Her babies woke up and decided to have a nice long feeding time.  They are soooo cute.  My wife said, hey, how much could you sell them for?  I said, well, if I sell them, I will just purchase others.  She realizes this is a loosing battle.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats on your twin girls! They are beautiful


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 18, 2012)

Awww, the babies are beautiful. So nice to have such a good mama too. You sound so thrilled! Congratulations!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2012)

So shes a sneaky one too... 

Im curious to know if you checked her ligaments that night?



BTW... Im pretty jealous of your 2 doelings


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 18, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> So shes a sneaky one too...
> 
> Im curious to know if you checked her ligaments that night?
> 
> ...


I checked them last night and they did not seem real loose.  Now of course this is my first goat to have babies so maybe I did not really know what I was looking for.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats on the twin doelings, I like the dark one.


----------



## hcppam (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

So cute! Congrats on having a sneaky, yet independent doe! Can't believe she did it without you!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I just went and checked on them.  Nina and her girls were chilling.  I sat on my bucket and Nina came over to see me.  Her babies woke up and decided to have a nice long feeding time.  They are soooo cute.  My wife said, hey, how much could you sell them for?  I said, well, if I sell them, I will just purchase others.  She realizes this is a loosing battle.


  I am going to use that when my husband suggests again that we sell ALL of the kids due in July.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 19, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> So cute! Congrats on having a sneaky, yet independent doe! Can't believe she did it without you!


While it would have been nice to witness the birth, I really was hoping most for healthy babies and Nina to be safe. I got all that, so I am happy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 19, 2012)

I was out and did the feeding this morning.  Nina and babies are doing great!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry I'm late to the party.  Congratulations!!! Those babies are AWESOME!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm late to the party.  Congratulations!!! Those babies are AWESOME!!


x2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

I will not be posting any further updates to this this thread.  Any future photos and updates will be on my Journal Page.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16728


----------

